# Abofalle Wickymob



## Schiavo (13 Mai 2016)

Hi,ich denke ich bin in eine Abofalle geraten ..habe bereits eine drittanbieter sperre gemacht direkt nachdem ich diese seltsame sms bekam ..ich hab einfach nur lustige Bilder im handybrowser gesucht und bin plötzlich weiter geleitet worden.In der Sms stand ich hätte irgendwas gekauft und die buchen 4,99 in der woche ab.Meine frage jetzt is reicht die Sperre vom anbieter ..oder versuchen die mich noch zu ködern weil die wollen das ich bei fragen diesen Support anrufe..?Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar ..wenn ich schon ne fax nummer von denen hätte könnte ich über abo alarm kündigen aber im Internet steht nix.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2016)

Guckst Du hier:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## KittyCheshireCat (22 November 2016)

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch. Auch ich bin in diese Abofalle getappt. Ich habe gleich ein Schreiben an die Mailadresse [email protected] geschickt, indem ich mich von diesem Abo distanziert habe. Ich habe ebenfalls geschrieben, dass es sich um eine Abofalle handelt und ich dies an meinen Anwalt weiter gebe, sofern noch Abbuchungen unternommen werden.
Ich habe meinen Provider angerunfen und dieser hat für mich die ganz wichtige "Drittanbietersperre" wieder aktiviert, die ich leider irgendwann mal rausgenommen habe.

Also für ALLE, Drittanbieter Sperre im Handy aktivieren, so ist man jedenfalls noch ein bissel mehr geschützt.

Inzwischen habe ich eine Nachricht von WickyMob erhalten, sie schreiben mir die 9.99€ wieder auf mein Konto gut.


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2016)

KittyCheshireCat schrieb:


> Drittanbieter Sperre im Handy aktivieren


Wo soll denn das gehen? Drittanbietersperre muss man beim Provider anfordern (z. B. bei Vodafone: _*mobiles Bezahlen*_ deaktivieren).


----------



## jupp11 (23 November 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Drittanbietersperre muss man beim Provider anfordern


so isses  https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/drittanbietersperre


> Kunden ist es per Gesetz gestattet, die Abrechnung derartiger Dienste über die Mobilfunkrechnung zu unterbinden. *Dazu sollten Sie ihren Mobilfunkanbieter auffordern, die Identifizierung Ihres Anschlusses für die Inanspruchnahme oder Abrechnung solcher Abo-Fallen kostenfrei zu sperren* (Drittanbietersperre). Wie`s geht, zeigt unser Musterbrief.


----------



## BenTigger (23 November 2016)

KittyCheshireCat schrieb:


> *Ich habe meinen Provider angerunfen* und *dieser hat für mich die ganz wichtige "Drittanbietersperre" wieder aktiviert*, die ich leider irgendwann mal rausgenommen habe.
> 
> Also für ALLE, Drittanbieter Sperre im Handy aktivieren,



Jungs, mal alles lesen das hatte sie doch genauso geschrieben...


----------



## jupp11 (23 November 2016)

KittyCheshireCat schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Provider angerunfen und dieser hat für mich die ganz wichtige "Drittanbietersperre" wieder aktiviert, die ich leider irgendwann mal rausgenommen habe.


Warum bzw wofür deaktiviert? 

PS: Kenne außer  sehr umständlichem  Beförderungsticketverkauf  nichts, was sich  ohne  Sperre anbietet und für den gibt es auch jede Menge andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Alextala (25 November 2016)

Ich bin auch in diese Abofall von Wickymob geraten und hätte eine Frage zur Aufhebung.
Wenn ich eine Mail an deren E-mailadresse schreibe, wie kann ich mich bzw. mein handy identifizieren, damit die wissen um welches Abo es sich handelt?
Kenne mich da leider nicht so gut aus 

Oder: Muss ich überhaupt eine Mail schreiben wenn ich 'mobiles Bezahlen' deaktivieren hab lassen?

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2016)

Alextala schrieb:


> Muss ich überhaupt eine Mail schreiben wenn ich 'mobiles Bezahlen' deaktivieren hab lassen?


Eigentlich nicht, es sei denn, du erhoffst dir eine Erstattung des gebuchten Betrages von dem Anbieter. Aber der Glaube stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## DoroK (5 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe nochmal 2 Fragen zu dem Thema:
- ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie ich in diese Abo-Falle heineingerate. Habe keine App geladen und nichts gekauft. Trotzdem diese SMS bekommen. Mobilanbieter hat gleich die og Sperre gesetzt. 
- wie bekomme ich denn nun mein Geld zurück?
Ich soll laut Mobilanbieter die Mail schreiben an [email protected] . Aber hier lese ich, dass das Geld nicht erstattet wird? Wie kann man sich denn dagegen wehren, nur alles hinnehmen?


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2016)

Hast Du Prepaid? Dann vergiß es einfach (zumindest wenns kein horrender Betrag ist)
Beim Vertragshandy siehts besser aus - Dein Provider hat die Forderung nämlich aufgekauft und ist jetzt Dein Ansprechpartner - und wenn Du genug Chuzpe hast rückt der das Geld auch wieder raus - nur das kostet Stehvermögen


----------

